# Horizontal line distortion



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

I first noticed this problem on mainly nick channels. I think because the kid watches the TV more than me. Anyhow then I noticed on a couple of other channels in SD. Then I saw it on one of my OTA channels. It is recorded so I know that it isn't a cable or connection issue. I am including pic of it. There is a bug report and here is the link.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36353&highlight=horizontal+line

It is getting annoying and I have done reboots, etc but I can't seem to get rid of it.

Could it be defect in the unit or is it just software. If it is hardware then I definitely want to get it replaced asap.

thanks
Hook'em


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's hard to see in that picture - is the distortion all the way across the picture?

What is your output resolution set at, and how are you connected to your display device? What is your display device?


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes It goes all the way across the screen. Resolution is 1080i. The TV is Philips 60in HDTV and is connected via a component/HD15(VGA) cable. That info was in my signature. Is that not what you are wanting? The distortion is always towards the bottom and is random in its width and how many distortion lines it has.
thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry about that UT - was reading through very fast today, and missed your signature.

I think you're heading for a replacement. I'm going to have my engineering contact take a look at this thread and at your picture and get back to me on it.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Not a problem! easily understood! thanks for your help

I got a few more picks not sure if they help but the distortion is very random. I wish it could be brighter but the flash gets in the way. I am going to try a different cable connection but I don't think that is the problem because I can rewind the dvr and play the distortion over and over. It is weird though because you can see in these pics the distortion is over the time the show has been paused.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

changing cable and the input on the tv didn't fix the problem

thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish has had some reports of 921s and 811s not working well with certain models of Philips televisions. They're currently working with Philips. 

But, I'd like you to answer these questions for me:

1. Do you see the distortion on the SD ouputs (svideo, composite, RF)?

2. Do you see the distortion when outputting 480p?

3. Connect your 921 via straight component cables, rather than converting to VGA. Do you see the distortion still?

4. Does changing channels, then changing back help?

5. Have you tried both front panel rebooting and pulling the plug?

6. If you have to convert to VGA for your television, have you tried a DVI to VGA dongle, rather than going component to VGA?


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Answers:
1: No
2: No
3: Yes on 1080i
4: No. The distortion isn't constant it is very random in width and the time length the distortion appears. It is as if it is in 1-2 second bursts.
5: Yes tried both
6: I did but the DVI-I to HD15(vga) adapter wouldn't convert the 1080i signal so I didn't try and get a different one.

It doesn't do it in normal mode but the distortion does occur in gray bars, stretch and zoom mode. Stretch is my preferred viewing. I noticed in the gray bars mode the distortion does go across the gray bars as well.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Mark, do you know if this issue is still being worked on for the next release? I still have the jitter problem as well. the jitters really is only a problem when an image goes from full screen to a n original widescreen format. It is like it has problems synching


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

This (the Philips problem, not the jitter) is the same issue I reported MANY months ago and NEVER received ANY kind of response. I suspect it's in the same black hole as several other old bugs that have never been addressed.

I see it mostly when there's a lot of "white" or high-brightness on the screen. Rarely in "Normal" mode for SD - much more so in GrayBar mode.

To answer Mark's questions:
1. No, but I get green flashes at random times - so often as to make it unusable. That is NOT a Philips problem, as the flashes will record to VCR, and also appear on other monitors.
2. Never tried.
3. Yes.
4. No. And the problem is 100% reproducible via rewind.
5. Of course - this has been going on since the beginning.
6. N/A.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I know that the Philips problem was being worked on with Philips, but don't have any additional information about it.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Can you get more info. This is really fustrating as is all the annoyances we put up with. I would like to know if they are committed to fixing it. I would like to help where ever I can


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Request for info sent, Texan.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark: Please let me know, too.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I will just as soon as I hear anything back.


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Tex,

I see you quoted my thread about the problem I was having but I haven't been to the forum in a while, so just to update:

Dish ultimately replaced my 921 after verifying that there was a problem with the SD tuner section . I was very pleased with the service I received from Dish; they sent me a new unit within 2 days and even called me a few days later to be sure that the problem was rectified ( it was ) . 

The problem that I was having sounds a bit different than yours though . The line was present ONLY on SD . No problems with the new unit at all .


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Mark/Allen,

Any update on this Philips issue?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no information or idea about this one.


----------



## Indydave (Nov 28, 2004)

Mark,

Last week, tech support asked that I remove my DVI cable and install component cables. 

After doing this, I have also seen a similar horizontal line problem. In SD mode I occasionally have 2 horizontal lines across the whole screen. They are about 1/3 and 2/3 of the way down the screen. It appears that the reassemble of the picture is in 3 horizontal parts and the middle is shifted to the left. 

I have also seen a jittering problem that looks like horizontal sync lose on the first few lines at the top of the screen.

I have not seen this problem with the DVI output. 

TV: Pioneer Elite PRO-530HDi


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I have no information or idea about this one.


Well,
what can I do to get information on this. It really sucks.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

this is an educated guess. When you see the distortion, disconnect any coax from cable or antenna, you have going to the set and see if the distortion goes away. If it does then you are experiencing a problem I've seen on many brands and types of digital displays. A repair technician told me that it was caused by adjacent channel interference that would show up a lot on cable and sometimes on antenna.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

i will try it, but am pretty sure that isn't it
I can rewind it and see it over and over again in the same frames.
when switch to sd it goes away


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think what the problem is is that some televisions don't sync well with the 921, and that's causing the distortion. I've seen similar things when I'm playing with the video output properties from my HTPC.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Are the lines, more like bands that pulse and appear to be magenta colored? Watching closely do they seem to slowly roll on the screen?


----------

